# Old School Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 25 to Life 5 channel Amplifier,RARE,Amp



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Old School Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 25 to Life 5 channel Amplifier,RARE,Amp On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-Rockford-Fosgate-Power-1000-25-to-Life-5-channel-Amplifier-RARE-Amp/113654240908?


----------

